# Keeping goats with horses?



## Critter (Oct 11, 2017)

I have a herd of 5 boer nannies on about 5 acres and am needing to bring 2 miniature horses to the property.  They will share the same pasture but I have separate shelters that have smaller pens around them so that I can keep them separated for short periods of time if necessary.  I plan to feed the two groups separately in their respective shelters when winter comes and the pasture is no longer enough to support them, but for now they all will have free access to the pasture. I am curious about minerals.  My goats get Manna Pro loose minerals that are in a feeder inside their shelter.  Will those hurt the horses if they eat them?  What about a salt/mineral block for the horses?  Is there a certain type that would be better if the goats are able to access it?  I am hoping that the two groups will mostly stay out of each other's shelters when the gates are open, but especially the goats are really curious so I want to make sure whatever I do is ok.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 11, 2017)

a horse salt block will not hurt the goats.  They are fine for goats... it is just that goats can't eat/lick them enough to get what they need from the blocks.

now the other way around. ... the horse eating goat minerals..... no idea.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 11, 2017)

maybe you could just do a vitamin and mineral  top dressing on their feed?

That would work...


----------



## Critter (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.  I am thinking that since a lot of people feed horse feed to goats their needs are probably somewhat similar.  I think I'll just go ahead and get a horse block for the horse area.  I have tried top dressing the goat's feed and they would leave the minerals.  The goat's shelter is really low and the entrance rather narrow, so I'm not even sure if the horses would go in there.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 11, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> They are fine for goats... it is just that goats can't eat/lick them enough to get what they need from the blocks.



Boy, they will try, though. I had one that would just lie down beside the block and just lick, and lick, all day long. I wasn't sure if she needed something that wasn't in the block, or if she just liked the taste, but I couldn't believe that much salt could be good for anything.



Critter said:


> The goat's shelter is really low and the entrance rather narrow, so I'm not even sure if the horses would go in there.



I have minis - where there's a will, there's a_ WHOA!!!_


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 12, 2017)

Critter said:


> I have tried top dressing the goat's feed and they would leave the minerals.


how wierd!  Mine are almost as bad as the cartoon goats and will scarf up everything I give them.  Maybe try a different brand?

I am with  bunnylady, if the horses are NOT supposed to get in, they will get in.


----------

